# Light box recommendation please.



## TonyUSA (Sep 21, 2016)

I am looking for light box or any suggestion to get a good photos to post it on eBay, Mercari.com , or Postmark.com for my wife.  Mostly will be a purse and the average size is 17"x11"(high).

Thank you,


----------



## mud711 (Sep 22, 2016)

I once made a light box out of a card board box. I cut off the top, cut holes into three sides, covered the holes with white wrapping paper, used construction paper for the interior (comes in many colors) I would also suggest spray painting the interior white. It worked very well and cheap.........two of my attempts....


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you Sir.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

Light boxes are personal preferences.  many here don't use them as we have more advanced lighting techniques.  they are simply a diffusion box to diffuse light on the subject. They allow you to get decent and pretty good photos though when you learn to use them correctly.

The important part is always the lighting.  using CFLs usually does not provide enough light on the subject.  Going towards LEDs can provide enough light but have to place enough around to properly light the subject.  And CFLs, LEDs may cast different color light that you may not see, but the camera sensor does, thus affecting WhiteBalance (can be corrected).   going towards better gear is then more money.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2016)

I've not purchased one, so I can't offer any suggestion in that regard.  I have made two of them.  The first one was too small, so if anything, make sure the one you get is large enough for the task.

Here's a photo of my setup:





The lighting was two mis-matched flashes shooting through umbrellas.  The room lights were not used.

Here is a shot of a different object:


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2016)

Designer said:


> I've not purchased one, so I can't offer any suggestion in that regard.  I have made two of them.  The first one was too small, so if anything, make sure the one you get is large enough for the task.
> 
> Here's a photo of my setup:
> 
> ...


what's the silver foil I see in the left umbrella?
to reduce a hot spot ?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2016)

lightboxes are good to take pictures of small reflective products.

/end statement.


----------



## TonyUSA (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> what's the silver foil I see in the left umbrella?
> to reduce a hot spot ?


Yes.


----------

